# bony mallet injury



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello all,

I always get tripped up on these procedures.

Pre/Post Dx: RT long finger bony mallet injury with distal IP joint incongruency
Procedure: Closed reduction and axial pinning, bony mallet injury (0.062 smooth K-wire)

Fluoro brought in. DIP joint closed reduction performed, correcting shaft volar subluxation incongruency reflective of collateral ligament incompetence with dorsal left fracture fragment. K-wire then placed, restoring DIP palmar congruency and a neutral-extended posture. Pin cut. Pin cap. PIP joint is supple passively.

Still use 26432 rather DIP codes even not directly repairing tendon?

Thanks!


----------



## jdemar (Oct 26, 2011)

I would use 26432, a torn or avulsed distal extensor tendon insertion is treated ia a closed fashion, with or w/o percu. pinning and the dx is mallet finger.  The pinning and holding it in place to mend the tendon *is repairing it*.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks again for your help!!!!


----------



## jdemar (Oct 27, 2011)

your welcome :O)


----------

